# Mouse Breeder Forum



## Ruthy (May 10, 2008)

Below is the link to a new Mouse Breeder forum which me and another person have set up. Its aimed at Show, Hobby and feeder breeders and you can discuss anything you need to on the correct keeping and breeding of these lovely creatures. We gladly accept feeder breeders as many of us already breed to show, hobby and feed and cull at the same time, so if interested please join the forum. (only opened a couple of days ago).

Fancy Mice Breeders Index page

PLEASE NOTE: If you have something against anyone who breeders mice to feed their reptiles, but still wish to join, dont cause trouble with the feeder breeders we have on the forum.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

hellooo Ruth


----------



## Ruthy (May 10, 2008)

Hello Laura


----------

